# Hymer 544 1991 Bumper storage



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

I've just found the storage compartment in the bumper and inside there is a 2m pipe with a claw / bayonet type fitting on one end. The pipe is not very flexible, but there again it looks like it's been in there for a long time, can anyone tell me what it is :?: 

Cheers
Tony


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The remains of an awning winding handle?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its an extension pipe for the waste tank drain tap, the other half of the claw should be on your drain tap but may have been replaced.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes..it goes on the waste outlet which is under the rear end - mine is nearside... it is clever really cos if you have your engine going and all the keys are on the fob - you can just slip it back in byumper after use without going to the trouble of unlocking storage..and of course pipe will be wet!! But mine won't gon in bumper, the pipe has been replaced at some time and it's too fat!!


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys I suspected as much, the fitting on the waste tank is different now, but with a vehicle of this age various owners have all done their own thing with her at times. The longer I have my MH the more surprises I have in finding what little facilities she has! 
On a slightly different tack, I bought her last Jan as a fist MH for £8000 and have so far had a new clutch cable, new clutch and new steering rack at a total cost of just under a grand. Do you think I still have a bargain?
FYI
100,000 on clock, solar panel, 85cm sat dish, first class sound system and good all round condition.
Be nice to hear your opinions.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It was best part of a year before I found that storage place in my 544, and yes I can concur it is the waste pipe. I replace the plastic pipe, I found it very useful for dumping grey waste, a clever little storage area.

Wobby


----------

